# [Resolved] Shutdown problems



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

I'm going to go ahead and post my startup list here. Maybe somebody will see something. Who know? I don't, but I don't really know what to look for.
I installed a cable modem this past Sunday. no problems there at all. Switched it over to my router, everything is still fine. Decided to download and install all critical updates from Microsoft that hadn't been re-installed since I had to format a month ago. Everything seemed to be okay after that. Until, It came time to shut down the machine. It hangs on shutdown and re-start everytime now. 
Here's my startup list for all to view!
StartupList report, 1/17/03, 11:04:34 AM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZAPRO.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
Keyboard Manager = C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
USBMMKBD = usbmmkbd.exe
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
NAV DefAlert = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\DEFALERT.EXE
Norton Auto-Protect = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
Norton eMail Protect = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
MiniLog = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE -service

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 16/1/2003, 16:43:48)

[rename]
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - (no file) - {004A5840-FF59-11d2-B50D-0090271D3FD4}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\EDENSOFT MY LOGO\MYLOGO.DLL - {EA4587EB-3106-448a-8B31-F1572E981765}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Scan for Viruses.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Windows Critical Update Notification.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab

[Util Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MOTUTIL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://isupport4.hp.com/motivedocs/linklauncher/MotUtil.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab

[ActiveDataObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\ACTIVEDATA.DLL
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab

[symsupportutil]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\ACTIVEDATA.DLL
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/symsupportutil.CAB
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\OSD34.OSD

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37616.2262731481

[ActiveScan Installer Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\ASINST.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as/asinst.cab

[sys Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPITSTOP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5,814 bytes
Report generated in 0.121 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only

This is driving me nuts, not to mention that it's got to be hard on the machine!
I did run BHO demon to see what might be lurking. The only thing that it came up with was my logo, which I knew was there, and that was already installed before the problem started. I've disabled many things in startup one at a time, and the shutdown problem is still there.
Thanks in advance!
Crystal


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

_
Possibly?! Try Start > Run > msconfig > under General Tab click Advanced > under "Disable fast shutdown" check mark it if it is unchecked (or if it is already checked try unchecking it) and click OK. It's worth a try.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Ethmer,
Already done. Had no effect whatsoever. It's just frustrating!
JustMe2


----------



## TheHawk (Nov 12, 2002)

What type of mobo do you have? Have you installed updated drivers for all your hardware?
If you aren't sure d-load Aida, it has a massive database of hardware devices and will give you locations where you can get updated drivers!

Update all your hardware drivers and check to see if your motherboard requires any extra drivers (EG: my mobo is has a VIA chip that has a update called VIA 4-in-1, my system used to hang at shut-down till I installed those updates)

Hope this helps


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

TheHawk,
Can't remember what mobo is in this thing. But last month I had to format the hard drive, and the latest drivers are installed. Everything is up to date.
Except, I just found an update at MS regarding ide and shutdown. Guess I'll read up on it and try it, if I think it will help.
JustMe2


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi there,still do as the hawk says and download aida,it will also tell you what motherboard you have .....


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Ran Aida(resembles Sandra), And the result that I got was motherboard name---unknown, thought it did give me the id for the mobo. 
Nothing has helped. Computer is still doing the same as it was. I tried a clean boot. After it booted clean, I went to shutdown, and guess what...it got to the windows 98 is shutting down screen, and just sat there looking stupid. So same thing with or without the device drivers loading.
I'm at a loss.
JustMe2


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Since you have Win98 SE, you need to install the shutdown supplement for that if you haven't already:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/wurecommended/s_wufeatured/win98se/


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rollin'Rog,
I did install it. That was the first thing that I did when it started hanging.  
JustMe2


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the system is Networked, there is also a patch for "mapped networked drives".

And I think you mentioned seeing the IDE Hard Drive package, I'd install that too.

http://www.microsoft.com/Windows98/downloads/contents/WUCritical/q273017/Default.asp

If you continue to have problems, disable ZoneAlarm and other startup programs by running *msconfig* and continue to test.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rollin'Rog
Yes...it is a networked system, goes through a Belkin Router, and shares the cable modem with 2other computers right now.
I installed all updates except this one "Internet Explorer Navigation Sound Update"
Everything else has been downloaded and installed.
I disabled everything, and still had the problem.
JustMe2


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you sure you have the latest NIC drivers, these are a common source of shutdown and restart problems when in use?

You can test by going to the Device Manager and temporarily checking the "disable in this hardware profile" option on the settings page for the NIC.

Sound cards (especially SBlive) can be another possiblity, again disabling for a test through the Device Manager is a way to troubleshoot.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rollin' Rog,
I just ran a check with Dr Watson. The only thing that it came up with is the following...
--------------------
Wintab Digitizer Services Core DLL has altered Windows system files.

Module Name: WINTAB.DLL
Description: Wintab Digitizer Services Core DLL
Version: 2.01
Product: Wintab Digitizer Services
Manufacturer: LCS/Telegraphics

I'm assuming that this is related to my Pablo??
JustMe2<<---who is REALLY fishing for straws now!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Pablo? Did you mean tablet?

The fact that Dr Watson informs you of that doesn't necessarily mean there is a problem. I'm not sure what the dll is related to, perhaps a mouse driver (also associated with Wintab); there may be an entry in System.ini for it, you could check by running *msconfig* and expanding all the entries under the system.ini tab. To troubleshoot you could uncheck any reference to that dll or wintab.

might be a relevant link here:

http://216.239.33.100/search?q=cach...ems.html+WINTAB.DLL+system.ini&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

or here:

http://216.239.33.100/search?q=cach...ion2.htm+WINTAB.DLL+system.ini&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

sounds like it could be causing an IRQ conflict.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Well...I just went all out and removed the graphics tablet, even though I'd never had any problems with it before. Had the same shutdown problem. Although, Dr Watson no longer shows the problem, so that was a useless thought on my part. Un-installed the floppy disk controller update that I had installed, 're-booted', re-installed it, 're-booted, and tried to shut down again. Got the same hanging problem. Forgot to tell you all that I ran sfc which showed no problems either.
JustMe2
And the part that is almost funny...every time that I have to hold the power button down for it to shut down, when I press it to re-start the computer, it says...Windows 98 is re-starting...stupid machine appears to think that it really is re-starting itself!

Forgot to add that I found no references to the wintab in the system.ini.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried going to the Device Manager and disabling the NIC for test?

I'd do the same for the sound card.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rollin' Rog,
I did a clean boot yesterday..doesn't that load absolutely nothing that is not required by windows? I downloaded the latest nic drivers and installed them last night, and it didn't help either.
JustMe2


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No, a "clean boot" using msconfig just disables the startup files you see there. When it comes to hardware, you must disable their drivers through the Device Manager.

This article tells how to disable Device drivers:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;202633


----------



## JeepBud (Jan 20, 2003)

If I may interject here... (I'm new to the forum)

I had a major problem with windows loading and shutting down...found out it was because of a .. "bot". I got spybot, ran it and found out it was an internet bot that was installed on the computer controlling things. I suggest you try

http://spybot.eon.net.au/index.php?lang=en&page=download

(spybot search and destroy) to get rid of web-bots put on your computer that alter its behavior. JeepBud


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rog, 
Well, I'm off to try everything that's listed at the link that you gave me. I'll report back! 

Jeep,
Welcome to TSG!!!
Spybot was one of the first things that I ran when this started a week ago. It came back clean. I've run Spybot faithfully, ever since discovering it thanks to some of the wonderful people here!
Any other thoughts???
I still think it's strange that it started after I installed security updates at Microsoft.

JustMe2
***edit***
Rog, 
you know how when you shut a computer down, it runs a pass past the floppy drive as it's running it's shutdown command? (does that make sense to you?)
I just noticed that when my computer is doing this, it doesn't seem to be quite the same as it was before. It's much shorter in duration...kind of like it only does half of what it should and then quits. I tried disabling the floppy, but it had no effect. Can I remove it from device manager, and let windows re-discover it??? Is that worth a try at all?


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rollin' Rog,
Just to update you before my head hits the pillow...So far I've disabled Floppy disk controllers, keyboard, mouse, nic, scsi controllers, and all sound. I've forced this thing down so many times I've now lost count. And it's still hanging on shutdown. All that's left on the most common list are hard disk controllers, display adapters, and ports. It's getting rather discouraging, too. 
Just thought I'd update you. Thanks a million.
JustMe2


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Just for the record, will it shut down properly from Safe Mode?

By the way, does ScanDisk run when you recover from one of these bad shut downs? If not, we may be barking up the wrong tree, it could be a BIOS issue.

Also, under System Devices in the Device Manager, are there any problems indicated with Advanced Power Management?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi I had the same problem but with windows ME,had to hold down the Ctrl key to shut it down properly,despite adding all the known fixes etc,in the end I found out it needed the exit windows tab checking under close programs in sounds and multimedia,via the control panel,do you have that facility? ......


----------



## JeepBud (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't have answer. 
But I can mention this: my buddy did a microsoft update (due to prompts to do so from a pop-up) and afterwards, windows wouldn't fully load. I was called in to helpd resolve it -- still havent'. Problems occurred when he did a Microsoft Update (from repeated promptings) -- that may be the clue. I keep my machine up to date, and subscribe to Critcal Updates, but haven't had my PC lock up on re-boot due to it. I've tried most everything, even working in DOS to find the root of the issue, but haven't been sucessfu. Your problem is shuting down, his is booting up into windows. It wont' go past the desktop. Spybot helped identified some problems in controlling the windows domain, but its still held captive to whatever is owning it now. This is insidious. 

Have you run Norton systemworks? Just a thought? 

AGain, I don't understand the relationship between Microsoft updates (downloads) and these booting probems. Makes you wonder if Microsoft website has been infiltrated with a virus or webbot. If so, bad news.

JeepBuid


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rollin' Rog,
I re-enabled scandisk after bad shutdown...no, scandisk is not running after the machine being forced down. If I hit escape to see the boot process, at the top of the screen it says, Windows 98 is re-starting. And yes, it shut down okay in safe mode this morning, although it did not yesterday.

Telecom69, 
Unless I'm looking in the wrong place, WIn98 doesn't have anything like that. Who knows after everything I've tried, I could probably look right at it, and not see it. 

Jeep,
Ran full Norton. Let it correct everything that it found, which wan't much. I think there were only 6 things.
On the note of microsoft and viruses...Earlier in the day, my Mom had updated her windows also. When she was almost done, Norton flew up in her face with that wonderful red screen, about some file having a virus. She had it delete before she told me about it. I thought at the time that it was kind of strange. I've ran virus-scan twice now, and neither has found anything.

But you know, I'm still finding it kind of odd that my floppy drive doesn't seem to be acting the same at shutdown. Twice this morning, I have shut down the machine, and it's not even having any attempt at reading or writing at the shutdown command.

JustMe2


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If I understand your last comment correctly, you are expecting the floppy drive to be read at shutdown? It should only show a flicker of activity at restart as it is checked for a floppy during the boot process.

But here's the thing, if ScanDisk is not running afte a bad shutdown, and it is enabled in msconfig > advanced > and you do not now nor ever had Norton Disk Doctor on the system -- Windows thinks it has shutdown properly and has set the shutdown bits on the disk. From there on it's the duty of the BIOS to take over and fully shutdown the machine.

Within windows, APM in the Device Manager must be present and with no problem markers (look under System Devices). You may need to remove and then reinstall this (through Add New Hardware). By the way, is there a "standby" option among your shutdown choices? If not, APM is buggered.

Options in the BIOS which can affect this are APM (Advanced Power Management) and ACPI (Advanced Configuration Power Interface).

Watch the first bootup screen to see what key to press to enter the BIOS. Once there, look on the Power Management configuration page for options controlling the features above. Both should be enabled. If they are, I'd try disabling them, one at a time, rebooting, shutting down (see what happens when you do that), and then going back and re-enabling them.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rog,
The only reason that I expect a read on the floppy at shutdown, is it has always done it before...almost 3 years!

I DO have Norton Disk Doctor installed...how does this affect scandisk even if it is enabled? Is there something that I should change here?

I printed the rest of your post, and off to check the bios now. Thanks again for taking so much time with me!
JustMe2

**edit**
Before I check the bios, thought I'd add this...Norton Disk Doctor is NOt checked to replace scandisk.

I also do not have APM in the device manager. Instead, I have the following...
Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS
Composite Power Source. Regarding these...my Mother's computer is the same machine as this one, and also has just those 2 items that say anything about power.
I do have the standby option among my shutdown choices.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If Standby is there and working then I would expect windows part of Power Management to be OK. Not all systems have APM; it's functions may be handled by ACPI instead. I wonder if it's present an enabled in the BIOS though, and if disabling it will help.

Sometimes when people have had Norton Disk Doctor installed and then removed, it leaves a file in c:\windows\command called scandisk.alt which keeps the normal ScanDisk from running after a bad shutdown. You might try enabling NDD as a substitute and see if that does run after a bad shutdown.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rog,
I did as you suggested and changed the settings in the bios. it had no effect whatsoever.
I've ran Norton within windows, but I'm going to do what you suggested and enabling Norton and trying shutdown. and see what happens. And as of right now, I don't have a file called scandisk.alt
Be back in a bit.
JustMe2
***edit***
I enabled NDD, and it did run after the 'bad' shutdown. All that it came up with was an incorrect file size. Almost forgot to add the BSOD that it came up with when it re-booted...maybes that's the real reason that Norton ran. have to test again, I guess.

JustMe2<<--who's getting so frustrated with the thing that I'm starting to think about windows setup AGAIN!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, given the amount of time and frustration I know you've spent on this, I won't discourage you from a reinstall -- but since you say it does shut down from Safe Mode, there are two other msconfig tests I don't think we've tried.

One is to check "force compatibility mode" on the Advanced tab, the other is to try a standard VGA 640x driver (option also in msconfig > advanced).

These are both tests, not resolutions. If it shuts down in "compatibilty mode", there is likely a problem with the IDE drivers; if it shuts down in 640 vga, then it's a display driver problem.

By the way, do you know if one of those updates was a driver update for a Controller, I've heard of Windows Update installing drivers for controllers when they weren't really supposed to.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Well, Rog, I don't know whether to say I failed or passed. I did what you suggested in your last post, all to no avail. It hung on shutdown with both. On a side note...I did notice that Norton is not running when I'm having to force the computer down by holding the power button in. So it appears that it only ran earlier due to the BSOD. 
I do believe that I'm to the point of either running setup again or blowing the thing up. I don't think that my 2'nd choice is an option, as I use this machine for work! 
So, I guess that in the morning, I'll run setup, because it can't really be that good for the computer to be shut down this way, can it?
Thank you again for all of your time and me picking your brain! You've helped me before and now again. I really appreciate it! Thanks!
Crystal
**edit**
No driver updates were available is what it said.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Good luck with the reinstall; I don't know what else to suggest either. You didn't have a shutdown sound enabled did you? Few people do, but sometimes that can cause a problem as the troubleshooting article notes. That's about the only thing I don't think I've mentioned specifically.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rog,
I had a shutdown sound. Disabling all sounds was about the second thing that I tried.
JustMe2


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried disabling the windows splash screen via msdos.sys?

Just a thought, it fixed a shutdown problem a long time ago for me on a friend's computer.........

Also, I may have missed it, but did you guys look at the system.ini and the win.ini files for culprits there? Since it appears to shut down normally in safe mode?


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Oh Candy,
Too late. I just ran windows setup! Not a big deal really though. As I had to re-format last month, and hadn't really installed anything that I didn't consider a necessity. Simply because, my computer never seemed quite 'right' to me after the format. Just little quirks that I never even kept track of. Right now, all seems well again.
And you know something, I wouldn't even know where to begin to disable the splash. Maybe someday you will be kind enough to tell me. As I'm always looking to learn anything I can about computers. The job of computer maintenance has fallen to me at my place of employment. I've been considering taking a couple of classes this spring in certification. Just gotta come up with the $$$ to pay for it!!!
Thanks to Candy, Rog, Jeep, and telecom69 for all of your input. I just got REALLY fed up with the problem last night, and decided to run setup!
Crystal<<---who REALLY appreciates this place!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Add the following line to the [Options] section of the Msdos.sys file in the root folder of the physical boot drive:

Logo=0

This method permanently prevents the logo screen from being displayed.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I'm sure glad the reinstall took care of it, I was by no means sure it would. Guess we'll never know exactly why it was hanging. Quite likely it was one of those updates, which I imagine would now have to be reinstalled. Question is, which one? 

Personally I can hardly keep track of the updates I _haven't_ installed, preferring to stick only to the most critical ones which I think I might need in my normal web activities.

Candy's suggestion about the shutdown screen was a good one I always neglect to try.

Just need to correct the method of resolution. The msdos.sys entry only affects the startup logo -- the Windows splash screen. To disable the "Windows is Shutting Down" screen you just need to rename logow.sys in c:\windows to something like logow.bak


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ooops......  

Thanks Rog........one diet coke too many this morning.......


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Well, if it's any consolation to me, I may have found out what started the whole nasty episode. After i had to re-format last month, I installed the latest driver from HP for my video adapter. had to uninstall it due to some problems, then later re-installed it. Didn't 'seem' to have any problems that time. BUT...I just updated that driver again, and couldn't even boot due to a bsod. Ended up in safe mode, removed it, re-booted with a basic driver, and re-installed the one that came with the machine. And all seems to be hunky-dory again. My day is definately going to be a fun one. Geez.
Yay Candy! Somebody else who goes for the diet drink in the morning! Though I can't even have the one with caffeine anymore.  
And thank you...I would definately like to get rid of the splash screens! 
Crystal


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Rog and Candy,
I'm just about to the point of downloading security updates. Would you be so kind as to offer your opinion of what might be the only ones that are necessary for me? 
My machine is on a home network, behind a Belkin router. Shared networked with 3 other machines. I do use dial=up networking for calling into a corporate unix, and I use pcanywhere to dial in to our remote office machines. I run Zonealarm Pro, even though I have the router, dimply because of the dialup that I do. I also run Norton SystemWorks...as soon as it's re-installed and updated. (don't worry...the only place I'm going on the net right now is here!!!) Going to go install Norton right now!
Thanks!
Crystal


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ah how I wish I could give intelligent advice on that 

I personally ignore almost all the advice I give others. On my old Win98 system I never installed their updates. I browsed happily in IE 4.01 for years, never used Outlook Express, and never had to disinfect a single infection even when running without antivirus for a couple of years. But that's me.










On my XP system I've installed a few XP and IE updates; the virtual machine one, the cumulative IE patches, the mdac stuff.

We've had a couple of running threads in the Security Forum, and I think probably most of the "critical" updates covered there would be appropriate for you:

http://forums.techguy.org/t109391/s.html

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=92448

I would definitely not ignore this one on a networked system, as it involves a vulnerablity exploited by the very nasty opasvr worm and others:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS00-072.asp


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Dont' feel to bad, Rog!
I've had this machine almost 3 years, and I can honestly say that I never installed any of the critical updates at MS. I was just to impatient to sit and download them via dial-up. And like you, I never had any problems until a very bad power outage in December. Then it just came down to scandisk *repairing* things it shouldn't have. And I had to re-format.
And I know EXACTLY what you're talking about concerning the opasrv. I was given the fun job of removing this nasty little worm from 2 computers in our Dayton, OH location. Thank goodness I read here at the boards and knew exactly what to look for and remove. Went quite easily thanks to the people here at the boards.
Thank you for the links. I'm off to read them!
Crystal

Lovely, Now it says my Norton's expired...told you all I was in for a wonderful day.


----------

